# Controlling DMX or mechanical clocks onstage



## aj40198060 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi, I'm trying to research a way to build a large clock (4' diameter) whose hour and minute hands can be controlled/programmed to move to 3-4 different times and then spin fairly quickly...has anyone had success with anything like this? thanks


----------



## NickJones (Jun 30, 2009)

My sugestion would be to get a large clock from somewhere for starters. Then replace the motor with a dimmer ball one, (one that can be hooked into a dimmer or DMX) and run it at different speeds to see what it looks like, real clock motors spin very slowly, so it might be to fast and you might have to gear it down a bit. Just an idea.
Nick


----------



## Footer (Jun 30, 2009)

I have done it with a just the minute hand moving. Moving both makes it a bit harder. I have seen it done on a large scale with projections. Even better, two rotating gobos in indexable rotators would be a good way to go.


----------



## NickJones (Jul 1, 2009)

Great idea Footer I didn't even consider projection, plenty of software out there will show a clock, you could even use something like PowerPoint if you can't use flash or anything to make your own.
Nick


----------



## GreyWyvern (Jul 2, 2009)

Footer said:


> Even better, two rotating gobos in indexable rotators would be a good way to go.



It would require two lights, but be very easy to do this way. Two gobos, one would be an hour hand and the other would be a minute hand and program them to index to the proper times. Then when needed, set them to spin all crazy however you need.

I know a great company to get these from........


----------



## porkchop (Jul 2, 2009)

The gobo's or some kind of projection would be a great idea. I will point out that doing it the DMX motor way would be a lot of work for 3 or 4 changes. We looked at doing it with a motor and ended up having someone spin it by hand because couldn't find a solution we liked.


----------



## NickJones (Jul 2, 2009)

Does it have to be controlled by you or can you get one or two people to be cranking the hands round from behind? It would look a lot more like a clock (as it is a clock) and would probably be a lot easier, as long as you can get your hands on a giant clock.
Nick


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jul 4, 2009)

For our last show we had an elevator floor indicator. We had somebody rig up a motor deal (never saw this part) and then used a dmx channel and just used an edison to stage pin and used one of our circuits.

Worked usually!! Unless the gear got stuck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickJones (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, that's the downside, I presume they just used a dimmable motor, but beware, some motors don't spin the same direction each time, you could be going back in time, not forward. If you do want to go down the path of motors have a read of this thread, shoud give you some ideas. I know the giant clock esists, as I have seen them, they have about a 1m radius, it wouldn't be too hard to remove the current motor and replace it with a dimmable one.
Nick


----------

